# Riva Marathon 2018



## baloo (29. Januar 2018)

Hallo
zur Info, der Riva Marathon findet nicht wie in den vergangenen Jahren am Samstag statt, sondern neu jetzt am Sonntag (29.4.18)!


----------



## Jabba81 (30. Januar 2018)

Schade, aus diesem Grund werde ich dieses Jahr nicht hinfahren.

War die letzten 2 Jahre unten und habe es geschätzt dass der Marathon jeweils am Samstag war und ich dann am Sonntag gemütlich nach Hause fahren konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. Januar 2018)

am sonntag weil viele die brücke machen...glaub tag der arbeit ist am montag oder dienstag...


----------



## Catsoft (30. Januar 2018)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> am sonntag weil viele die brücke machen...glaub tag der arbeit ist am montag oder dienstag...


Am Dienstag. Deswegen ist der Montag ja Brückentag ;-)

Robert


----------



## Jabba81 (30. Januar 2018)

In der Schweiz ist der erste leider nicht überall ein Feiertag


----------



## baloo (31. Januar 2018)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> In der Schweiz ist der erste leider nicht überall ein Feiertag


falscher Kanton !


----------



## Jabba81 (31. Januar 2018)

baloo schrieb:


> falscher Kanton !



komme gerne am 1. November drauf zurück


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2018)

hab schon frei eingegeben...bei soviel überzeit die ich jedes jahr habe...


----------



## SpeedBoy (5. Februar 2018)

Bin dieses Jahr das erste mal in Riva dabei, möchte die Ronda Piccola fahren.
Muss man irgendwas besonders beachten oder sollte man irgendwas genauer wissen?
Danke!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Februar 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/52244954/?q=piccola&o=relevance&c[node]=42


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2018)

SpeedBoy schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr das erste mal in Riva dabei, möchte die Ronda Piccola fahren.
> Muss man irgendwas besonders beachten oder sollte man irgendwas genauer wissen?
> Danke!
> 
> Gruß Christian


Hallo Christian...eigentlich nichts...piccola sagt der name schon...ab gehts vollgas...einmal rauf und mehrheitlich runter...letzten 7km nur nich strasse...

und wichtig...am abend die party nicht verpassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedBoy (10. Februar 2018)

Alles klar,  danke.
Gibt es vor Ort die Möglichkeit geführte Touren zu fahren im Rahmen des Festivals?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Februar 2018)

Geführte Touren gibt es zu Hauf.Zum Marathon je nachdem wie du dich einschätzt,rat ich dir möglichst früh am Start zu sein,hinten raus staut es sich massiv.Und tw werden dir die Möglichkeiten genommen zu überholen...
Kann dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht teilnehmen,mir kommen die eingeklemmten Tage wegen den Kids leider nicht entgegen...echt schade!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2018)

kann ich bestätigen...lieber bissel frher am start sein...vorne geht die ersten 6km die post ab...letztes jahr musste ich ganz schön ackern am anfang um vorne dabei zu sein...bis es in den ersten anstieg geht...

auch auf der ersten technischen abfahrt nach dem langen aufstieg fahren die leute immer wie auf rohen eiern...da ist dann wieder slalom angesagt.


----------



## Jabba81 (15. Februar 2018)

Stimmt... ich glaube ich hatte letztes Jahr den Maximalpuls auf den ersten flachen Kilometern... das lohnt sich aber, dann kommst Du bei der ersten Steigung wos eng wird nicht in den Stau...


----------



## Catsoft (16. Februar 2018)

Und man braucht auf dem ersten Steigungststück ein gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl. Da muss man trotz guter Position schon mal auf Pflaster fast stehenbleiben und wieder anfahren. Musst du runter von Bock, ist´s vorbei mit fahren....


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. Februar 2018)

Ja die ersten Kilometer gleichen einem Rennrad Rennen der Schnitt weit über 30km/h...dann kommen die ersten Berge.Und ins Ziel fährst nachher mit nem Schnitt halb so langsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (17. Februar 2018)

Ist doch immer so und gut so. Deshalb heisst es ja auch Rennen, und nicht RTF.


----------



## SpeedBoy (18. Februar 2018)

Super, danke für eure Erfahrungen. 
Sehe mich jetzt nicht als extremen Rennfahrer, aber ich werde versuche am Tag des Rennens nicht als Letzter zu starten. 
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Zufahrt nach Riva aus, alles gesperrt oder kann man noch Richtung Orstmitte mit dem Auto fahren?
Freu mich schon, hoffe das Wetter passt.


----------



## Jabba81 (18. Februar 2018)

Mit ein wenig Geduld, aufgrund des vielen Verkehrs  geht die Zufahrt eigentlich problemlos..


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2018)

mit viel geduld...würde am rande von riva was suchen und mit dem rad rein...braucht weniger nerven...


----------



## baloo (26. September 2018)

Hallo
weiss jemand von euch schon, wann der Riva Mara 2019 stattfindet, ist wieder Samstag (4.5.19) oder Sonntag (5.5.19)?


----------



## baloo (26. September 2018)

*Der Startschuss zum Rocky Mountain BIKE Marathon fällt am Samstag, 04.05.2019 um 7:30 Uhr.*


----------



## Schwitte (29. September 2018)

baloo schrieb:


> *Der Startschuss zum Rocky Mountain BIKE Marathon fällt am Samstag, 04.05.2019 um 7:30 Uhr.*


Sehr geil. Überschneidet sich endlich mal nicht mit Sundern.


----------



## Jabba81 (18. März 2019)

Es gab leichte Strecken Veränderungen, z.B. auf der Ronde Grande, welche ich fahren werde:

Quelle https://riva.bike-festival.de/marathon/strecke/

1.) Die Ronda Grande folgt bis zum Sentiero dei Russi der Strecke der Extrema, ebenfalls über die neuen, ersten fünf Startkilometer und den selektiven zweiten Anstieg. 

2.)  auf der neuen Abfahrt hinab nach Varignano  hochhalten. Von Pente bis Varignano wartet nämlich eine neue spannende Trailabfahrt über 800 Höhenmeter, die der Grande am Schluss noch einmal ordentlich Würze verleiht. Aber sicher mehr Spaß macht als der Asphalt der letzen Jahre.

Kennt jemand die Streckenabschnitte vielleicht schon und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## geronet (18. März 2019)

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, die Strecken (mit Hilfe von JOSM) mit letztem Jahr zu vergleichen.

Die Grande fährt bei der letzten Abfahrt auf Asphalt auch nach rechts ab, wie die Extrema und trennt sich weiter oben dann wieder links runter.

(gelb-> GPS Track Rennen 2018)




Die Extrema fährt einen Umweg ins val di Tovo, hier zu sehen ab 7:00













Den Trail durch die Schlucht bin ich schon zweimal gefahren, der ist echt übel 
Da werden sich manche auf die Fresse legen..


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. März 2019)

Hi kenne den Trail leider nicht...
Kannst du evtl n paar Details sagen,Anforderung,Schwierigkeit?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. März 2019)

Hat sich erledigt...
Das Video hat er mir vorhin nicht angezeigt.
Da rumpelt es mitm Race Hardtail schon ordentlich....


----------



## geronet (18. März 2019)

Meinst du den Trail von der Grande oder der Extrema?
Also letzterer ist wirklich extrema..


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. März 2019)

Bin jetzt 2 mal die Grande gefahren.
Möchte aber unbedingt die Extrema auch mal abhaken.
Dieses Jahr schaffe ich es leider aus Familiären Gründen nicht.
Der Trail von dir im Video ist doch jetzt am Ende von der Extrema!?Oder hab ich es falsch verstanden


----------



## giant6.8 (18. März 2019)

Hallo geronet,
ich habs versucht aber noch nicht verstanden. Drei Bilder: einmal gelb-grau und zwei mal pink-gelb Linien.
Was kann ich wo sehen? 
Und im Video soll was bei 7:00 sein, eine Abzweigung?

Schon ewig her das ich den Extrema gefahren bin vll schaffe ich es dieses Jahr wieder. Deine Streckenkenntnis nehme ich gerne an
Ist die Passage dann neu dabie? Danke.


----------



## geronet (18. März 2019)

Gelb -> Aufgezeichneter Track 2018 Extrema
Rot-> neue Strecke Extrema
Grau/Schwarz-> neue Strecke Grande.
Das Video ist der letzte Trail der Extrema.


----------



## Jabba81 (30. April 2019)

Kennt jemand eine verlässliche Webseite mit guten Wetterdaten für's Wochenende in Riva?
Momentan schauts ja eher nach Regen und kühlereren Temperaturen aus??


----------



## geronet (2. Mai 2019)

Wird wohl kühl und naß von unten 

Hier ein GPX für die Extrema:
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lrhgqunfswuqcmac


----------



## Bindsteinracer (2. Mai 2019)

Leider definitiv Regen und Kälte.
Wünsche trotzdem allen ein gutes Durchkommen


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (3. Mai 2019)

Heute Nacht hat geregnet, jetzt sitzen wir zum Frühstück in der Sommer. 
Morgen soll es bis zu Mittag trocken bleiben und danach vereinzelt Schauer, um die 15 Grad,
Ich hoffe auf den einheimischen Wetterbericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (6. Mai 2019)

Moin
wollte mal fragen wie die beiden neuen Streckenteil:
- Entspannung Start
- Schlussabfahrt resp. Anstieg 
sich bewährt haben?

Gute Erholung


----------



## Jabba81 (6. Mai 2019)

Moin Moin,

Also bezüglich neuer Start, finde ich top... ist zwar alles Asphalt beim ersten Aufstieg dafür gibt's aber keinen Stau mehr... der war ja bei der engen Einfahrt in das kleine Weinsträsschen immer vorprogrammiert. Mir taugt der Start so viel besser!

Der Schlussanstieg ist eine breite Schotterstrasse gut fahrbar und definitiv besser als die Strasse runter ballern

Der letzte Trail, könnte auch als Enduro Stage durchgehen  war schon ziemlich am Limit respektive für viele weit über dem Limit, vorallem da es nass und ziemlich rutschig war. Aber mir machen so Sachen Spass, das ist richtiges Mountainbikefahren, viel besser als früher die langweilige Passage die Strasse runter! Muss zwar gestehen, dass ich 2-3 mal auch kurz absteigen musste und einmal noch einen vorwärts-salto über den Lenker gemacht habe  ist aber nichts passiert.  Meines errachtens unbedingt drinn lassen und im nächsten Jahr auf trockenere Bedingungen hoffen...

Hab grad die Strava Segmente überprüft und da war tatsächlich mal ne Enduro Stage


----------



## geronet (6. Mai 2019)

@Jabba81: Redest du von der Grande oder der Extrema?

Der Start: Super, war schon um 7.01 Uhr in der Fußgängerzone und hab mich gewundert, warum so wenig los ist.. Start Lizenz erst um 7.45, Block B ohne Lizenz erst um 8.10 
Dadurch daß da 10 Minuten zwischen den Blöcken ist entzerrt sich das ganze wunderbar. Nur die Italiener mit Lizenz gurken wie immer auf dem Trail vor einem her..

Im Startblock ganz vorne, nur 29" + Eagles mit Pizzateller um einen rum.. War der einzige mit 26", Dreifach und Umwerfer 

Die letzte Passage der Extrema kannte ich auch nur im trockenem Zustand.. heißt übrigens Val di Tovo. Hier ab ca. 2:32 zu sehen:





)

Scheint mit dem Enduro echt leicht zu sein, mit einem CC-Rad ist das wirklich übelst schwierig.
Erst den schmalen steilen Weg bis zur Abzweigung hoch, dann holprig runter und in die Schlucht rein inklusive fettem Absatz mit Brett  Ist wohl ein alter römischer Karrenweg gewesen, gebaut mit großen Steinen und deutlichen Spurrinnen. Im oberen Teil lief da ja ein richtiger Bach auf dem Weg runter. Mit den nassen und rutschigen Steinen war das wirklich extrem schwierig zu fahren, ich bin auch dreimal abgestiegen und hab geschoben.

Übrigens hätte man (unter anderem) da auch extrem abkürzen können, einfach beim Croce die Bondiga
direkt zum Trail runterfahren.. keine Absperrung, kein Streckenposten :-|
(Im Video bei 2:12 zu sehen)

Auch der Trail vorher hatte es in sich, viele schräge Steinflächen und zu rutschig mit nasser Erde und Matsch. Regen gab es keinen aber dafür Nebel und ein paar einzelne Tropfen.

Gesamt 25. Ronda Extrema ohne Lizenz in 6:14 
Altersklasse 14. Men
Mit berücksichtigter Streckenänderung und feuchtem Zustand also wieder knapp unter 6h.
Wenns wieder mal so feucht ist fahr ich die Grande..


----------



## Jabba81 (6. Mai 2019)

@geronet ich bin din Grande gefahren und spreche natürlich davon, dachte aber dass Start und Schluss bei Extrema und Grande derselbe war? Aber deiner Beschreibung nach trotzdem nicht ganz, ihr seid wohl noch weiter oben eingefahren?


----------



## FirstGeneration (6. Mai 2019)

Gut mit 26" ist diese Passage sicherlich noch schwieriger zu fahren, als mit 29".
Von daher Respekt für das Rennen mit deinem Rad.


----------



## geronet (6. Mai 2019)

@Jabba81 Nein die Grande zweigt am letzten Anstieg auf der Schotterstraße links runter ab, für die Extrema gehts weiter hoch rechts um die Ecke zum Bocca di Tovo und dann kommen drei schwierige Trails inklusive Zwischenanstieg auf der Straße.

Hier der Originaltrack vom Rennen: https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mwmmkzepwbrjfxqu
Das GPS war bei dem nassen Wald und in der Schlucht nicht sehr genau.

Hat jemand einen Track von der Grande?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (6. Mai 2019)

OK, ich dachte mir dass es bei allen gleich ist. Hatte mir auch der Vater von Geismayr Daniel gesagt, den ich auf der Strecke kennengelernt hatte... Dem ist aber tatsächlich nicht so.

Anbei mein Track inkl. einem kleinen Verfahrer aus Garmin exportiert... ich weiss bin nicht der schnellste, aber bin im Mittelfeld klassiert und hatte Spass! Das ist doch die Hauptsache! Und auch der Trail der Grande am Schluss hatte es in sich


----------



## geronet (6. Mai 2019)

Ja den Trail der Grande fahr ich mal im August im Urlaub.
Kann ich übrigens echt empfehlen, sich mal die Extrema in der Freizeit zu geben.


----------



## geronet (6. Mai 2019)

Jetzt hab ich grad gedacht daß du dich verfahren und die dritte Zeitnahme verpasst hast, aber hinten bei San Giovanni war anscheinend noch eine Streckenteilung zwischen Extrema und Grande/Piccolo:





Die hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen.. deshalb haben sich soviele verfahren :-(
Und du hast vor dem netten Abhang noch umgedreht


----------



## Jabba81 (6. Mai 2019)

Genau der schwarze Pfeil dort war etwas unglücklich positioniert, einen Streckenposten dort hinzustellen wäre vermutlich die bessere Lösung gewesen...


----------



## geronet (6. Mai 2019)

Die gab es letztes Jahr nicht..


----------



## Jabba81 (6. Mai 2019)

geronet schrieb:


> Und du hast vor dem netten Abhang noch umgedreht



Als ich plötzlich nur noch rote Markierungen gesehen hatte, dachte ich nur noch umkehren!
Wusste ja nicht, dass es nur ein kleiner Umweg gewesen wäre und vielleicht noch ein cooler Trail auf mich gewartet hätte


----------



## geronet (6. Mai 2019)

Ne cool is der nich.. nur eine rutschige steile Erdrinne. Bin ich schon mehrmals runter gefahren aber dieses Jahr hats mich da zerlegt. Is aber nix passiert.


----------



## Jabba81 (6. Mai 2019)

geronet schrieb:


> Kann ich übrigens echt empfehlen, sich mal die Extrema in der Freizeit zu geben.



Gibt's da auch genügend Einkehrmöglichkeiten auf der Strecke? Ich kenne mich da gar nicht aus, habe aber nicht wirklich viel gesehen... und wenn ich es schon als Tages-Genusstour machen möchte, dann mit entsprechenden Pausen und Verpflegung wenn möglich in einer Gaststätte/Grotto, ...



geronet schrieb:


> Ne cool is der nich.. nur eine rutschige steile Erdrinne. Bin ich schon mehrmals runter gefahren aber dieses Jahr hats mich da zerlegt. Is aber nix passiert.



Ah ich erinnere mich vielleicht daran, kann es sein dass der im 2016 und 2017 auf der Ronda Grande auch gefahren wurde?
Ich dachte nämlich noch, da fehlt doch was  vielleicht auch deswegen instinktiv falsch gefahren...


----------



## geronet (6. Mai 2019)

Ja die Abzweigung war dieses Jahr neu.

Man muss ja nicht die ganze Strecke auf einmal fahren, kann man z.B. wunderbar kombinieren mit einer Tour hintenrum um den Monte Casale von Pietramurata durch das Sarche-Tal (neuer Radweg) nach Comano, ab da die Rennstrecke hinauf zum Monte Casale (inkl. dem supersteilen Stück), dann nicht sofort rechts runter sondern ganz rauf bis zum Gipfelkreuz. Ist eine riesige Hochebene mit Wiese und steiler Klippe und super Aussicht!
Direkt drunter gibts das Rifugio Don Zio. Die Rennstrecke wieder folgend (siehe Track) bis zum San Giovanni (gibts auch lecker Essen) und den Rest der üblen Trails gehts eh fast nur noch bergab..


----------



## baloo (12. Dezember 2019)

Die neuen Strecken sind online , kennt jemand die Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. Dezember 2019)

Schade die Extrema wurde gekürzt.
Und die Grande früher mit knapp 75 km auch entschärft
Die bin ich 2x gefahren...


----------



## geronet (12. Dezember 2019)

Für die Extrema (fahre ich jedes Jahr,):
Beim Start komplett die Straße rauf, am Ende nicht mehr ins Val di Tovo.. schade, das war so geil unfahrbar (sind bestimmt nur
ein paar wenige durchgefahren)

schmal rot = Strecke 2019
breit rot = Strecke laut PDF 2020




Der ganze nördliche Teil fehlt, also keine Streckenteilung mehr für Extrema und Grande? Dann sind die doch gleich lang? Ich glaub die ham sich bei dem Bild vertan..




Zwischendrin vor San Giovanni sind auch zwei kleine Änderungen:


----------



## Jabba81 (12. Dezember 2019)

Interessant... Würde gerne die Höhenprofile sehen...

Bin schon 3x die Ronda Grande gefahren, so überlege ich mir aber vielleicht mal die Extrema in Angriff zu nehmen... Hoffentlich wurde es nicht zu extrem entschärft und hat immer noch ein paar coole Trails drin.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. Dezember 2019)

Dann sehen wir und ggf an der Startlinie wollte 2020 auch die Extrema fahren


----------



## Jabba81 (13. Dezember 2019)

Ja, wer weiss


----------



## baloo (31. Januar 2020)

gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo die Höhenprofile der neuen Strecken?


----------



## Jabba81 (31. Januar 2020)

Leider noch nichts gesichtet... mir wurde mal Ende Januar seitens der Organisation versprochen


----------



## Jabba81 (26. Februar 2020)

Die Höhenprofile sind nun "live":









						Strecke | BIKE Festival Garda Trentino
					

BIKE Festival Garda Trentino - Europas Saisonauftakt der Mountainbike-Szene! Anfang Mai trifft sich die gesamte MTB-Szene zum traditionellen Saisonauftakt am Gardasee. Riva del Garda freut sich zusammen mit 3.000 aktiven Sportlern, 45.000 Besuchern und über 150 Ausstellern auf vier...




					riva.bike-festival.de


----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2020)

2019






Kai Holzhäuer
Nachtrag: auf der Extrema Runde sind von 256  Overall gestarteten Teilnehmer 55 nicht im Ziel angekommen. 21,48 % Ausfallquote.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (8. März 2020)

Wen er denn stattfindet...


----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2020)

jupp, zimmer gebucht, viel zeit ins training investiert - absage wahrscheinlich...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. März 2020)

Meint ihr von eurer Seite aus abgesagt,oder mittlerweile vom Veranstalter!?


----------



## Jabba81 (8. März 2020)

Mittlerweile ist noch nichts abgesagt... aber nun mit den neuen Sperrungen in Italien dürfte es wohl schwierig werden... Ich storniere auf jedenfall noch nichts...

@mikeonbike von wann ist das Video? Sieht ja schön trocken aus? Letztes Jahr war es dort am Renntag definitiv nicht so trocken und somit auch anspruchsvoller... bleibt der Trail nun auch in der 2020er Streckenführung? Hab's noch nicht so genau studiert. Würde es aber schade finden, wenn der rausfliegt...


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2020)

hochgeladen auf youtube am 05.05.2019.


----------



## Jabba81 (8. März 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> hochgeladen auf youtube am 05.05.2019.



Und was heisst das? 
Ich lade meine Videos selten noch am selben Tag hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2020)

Neue Trails beim Riva-Bike-Marathon 2019 auf der Ronda Grande und Piccola. Bis kurz nach San Giovanni ist die Strecke noch wie in 2018 (bis auf die Auffahrt von Varignano durch die Olivenhaine, diese Auffahrt fällt weg und es geht auf der Straße hoch). Nach dem ersten kurzen Trail nach San Giovanni geht es nun nicht mehr über die Waldbodentrails weiter und die kurze steile Rutsche runter, sondern man zweigt nach links auf den bekannten Schotterweg ab, der auf der Asphaltstraße endet. Dann kurz die Straße runter, bis zum Abzweig der Extrema. Dort rechts hoch und dann geht's in die Trails zur Abfahrt nach Varignano. Macht Spaß mit dem Fully, mit einem Hardtail auch fahrbar, aber da könnte der Spaß etwas verloren gehen 

...so der kommentar zum video...


----------



## Jabba81 (8. März 2020)

Naja, meine Fragen beantwortet auch das nicht... Egal.


----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2020)

auch geil ...


----------



## Ravega (8. März 2020)

Aufgrund der aktuellen Lage gehe ich zu 99% davon aus, das im Mai weder der Marathon nach das Bike Festival in Riva stattfinden wird.
Habe soeben storniert, Riva und Willingen.


----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Naja, meine Fragen beantwortet auch das nicht... Egal.


ich glaube,dass das 1 oder zwei tage vor dem marathon aufgenommen wurde...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. März 2020)

Ravega schrieb:


> Aufgrund der aktuellen Lage gehe ich zu 99% davon aus, das im Mai weder der Marathon nach das Bike Festival in Riva stattfinden wird.
> Habe soeben storniert, Riva und Willingen.



Ja wir haben unserem Hotel die Woche auch abgesagt...
Zwar schade wollte auf die Langstrecke.
Aber wer weiß was noch kommt...


----------



## rhoen-biker (8. März 2020)

Mal abwarten sind noch ein paar Wochen bis zum 01.05.


----------



## Jabba81 (8. März 2020)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Mal abwarten sind noch ein paar Wochen bis zum 01.05.



Find ich auch.. Ich storniere mal noch nichts...


----------



## Ravega (8. März 2020)

Zur Not fahren wir mit dem Camper hin.
Aber nachdem jetzt Herr Spahn erstmals die 1.000 Teilnehmer Obergrenze ins Spiel gebracht hat, sehe ich auch für die größeren Events in D schwarz.

Ja, es sind noch ein paar Wochen Zeit, aber glaubt ihr allen Ernstes das die Situation sich in den nächsten Wochen entspannt....? Wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit genau das Gegenteil der Fall sein.
Schon genug Kohle in die Startgelder versenkt.


----------



## Jabba81 (8. März 2020)

Naja Sonne & wärmere Temperaturen sind des Virus Tod... Hoffen wir dass die Zeit auf unserer Seite ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (8. März 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Naja Sonne & wärmere Temperaturen sind des Virus Tod... Hoffen wir dass die Zeit auf unserer Seite ist...


Trügerische Sicherheit, was für den Herbst/Winter 2020 prognostiziert ist, hört sich nicht wirklich gut an.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (12. März 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Naja Sonne & wärmere Temperaturen sind des Virus Tod... Hoffen wir dass die Zeit auf unserer Seite ist...


ist mittlerweile dummer Weise sehr stark angezweifelt bzw kurz vorm widerlegt sein, wenn ich den Experten richtig verstanden habe; das Biest reagiert wohl deutlich weniger als Grippe auf Temperaturschwankungen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (12. März 2020)

wenn die die 1. Liga Fußball absagen, kann man sich sicher sein, dass das mit dem Marathon zu der Zeit nix gibt. 
Ist auch viel besser so, sonst würden tatsächlich einige Unbelehrbare  "John Wayne Schwarzeneggers" ans Hinfahren denken. (vielleicht ist es ja nicht soooo schlimm ...  ) Dann amtlich auf die Fresse fallen aber leider ist kein Krankenhausplatz mehr frei. Oder einen Platz belegen für jemand der Corona hat. Beides doof


----------



## Schwitte (13. März 2020)

Zurzeit hilft einfach nur konsequentes Absagen, da es eh nicht alle kapieren (wollen).
Ist es denn so schlimm einfach mal ein klein wenig die Beine still zu halten, in so einer außergewöhnlichen Situation?
Müssen sich über kurz oder lang auch mal die "Ichlinge" dran gewöhnen, der Spuk wird ja kaum in ein paar Wochen vorüber sein.


----------



## Tischgrill (13. März 2020)

Wen kümmert eine Absage? Nach Italien kommt ja man derzeit weder rein noch raus, somit erübrigt sich das.
Derweil hätte ich auch aus moralischen Bedenken null Bock auf Radfahren dort unten während im Umkreis von 100-200km schon 1000 Coronatote zu beklagen sind. Ausserdem schwächt eine harte 3-4 Stunden Tour oder gar ein Marathon (der definitiv nicht stattfinden wird) das Immunsystem derart, dass man für allerlei Viren noch viel anfälliger ist! Der durchschnittliche Rundum-Sorglos-Deutsche muss sich jetzt auch mal damit abfinden, dass sich gewisse ernste Sachen eben nicht nur im Ausland stattfinden und eben nicht in 1-2 Wochen durch sind und alles danach unkompliziert weiter geht wie bisher!


----------



## amjay2019 (14. März 2020)

Der wah


----------



## mikeonbike (9. Juni 2020)

das wars auch offiziell 

Lieber/e Teilnehmer (in),

leider müssen wir euch heute mitteilen, dass es keine Möglichkeit mehr gibt, das FSA BIKE Festival Garda Trentino noch in diesem Jahr durchzuführen. Wir haben bis zuletzt gehofft und intensiv daran gearbeitet, noch einen Ausweichtermin im Herbst zu finden, doch jetzt steht fest, dass eine Durchführung in 2020 nicht umzusetzen ist, da die Region Trentino bist Mitte Oktober alle großen Events mit mehr als 1000 Besuchern untersagt. Und auch danach ist es uns leider nicht möglich, aufgrund der zu hohen Auflagen der italienischen Behörden ein BIKE Festival, zu dem wir jährlich rund 45.000 Besucher begrüßen dürfen, auszurichten. 

Wir respektieren die für uns alle sehr bedauerlichen Beschlüsse aus Trentino und hoffen auch auf euer Verständnis.

Doch es gibt auch eine gute Nachricht. Wir konnten bereits den Termin für das kommende Jahr fixieren: Das FSA BIKE Festival Garda Trentino 2021 findet vom *30. April - 2. Mai 2021* statt. Wir freuen uns mit euch schon heute auf ein ereignisreiches Festival im kommenden Jahr. Für das BIKE Festival 2021 planen wir ganz besondere Programm-Highlights. Neben den komplett neu ausgearbeiteten Marathonstrecken dürft ihr euch auf viele weitere Innovationen und Goodies im kommenden Jahr freuen. 

Eure für 2020 gebuchten Startplätze behalten ihre Gültigkeit für den Termin in 2021.

Bei Fragen stehen wir jederzeit unter [email protected] bzw. +49 40 319792910 zur Verfügung.

Eure

Monika Weber                                         Mathias Ley


----------



## baloo (22. Oktober 2021)

War eigentlich jemand von hier am Bike Festival in Riva und ist den Marathon gefahren?
Die Strecke war zu gewissen Teilen neu? Vielleicht kann ja jemand berichten wie es war und wie die "neue" Strecke ist?


----------

